# electric vehicles



## arduss (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello, I am a student, my departman is automotive engineering. I'm working on electric vehicles,
average 300kg load
carry and what type should I use for a car for 2 people
a motor few kw? In addition, you will recommend to the motor, drive, and
control system, in which components to use astrophotography
If advised that you should be so happy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

If you're a student, you should be telling *US *how many KW motor you need.

Isn't it part of your coursework to figure this out, rather than have people on a forum figure it out for you?

Go do some work calculating how many kw you need for a vehicle that can go XXX km/h and accelerate at YYm/s^2 with a total weight of ZZZkg.


----------



## arduss (Dec 15, 2012)

We are trying to make a electric vehicles but we don't now so much think about this subject. Our teacher want make a electric vehicles which have two seat from us. Can you give us some information about electric vehicles. We don't have exact data yet, but approximately has 300kg, for 2 person, max speed 70km/h, acc. 7km/h^2. Which kind of motors, control system, components I should use?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Start here: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669&redir_from=668

Then: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/want-build-ev-do-starti-6441.html

And/or read this book: http://www.amazon.com/Build-Your-Own-Electric-Vehicle/dp/0071543732


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I do astrophotography. It is very challenging. And a lot of post-processing if you stack images. Or you need a good camera, fast lenses, and a stable tripod. Plus lots of time.


----------



## arduss (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for information and comments. I will analyse. İf I have some problems, i will return you. Thanks for help.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

> but approximately has 300kg, for 2 person, max speed 70km/h,


That sounds like an NEV type car to me.

Should be a good first build.

Miz


----------



## mjcrow (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Arduss, you are looking for TREV.....

http://teamtrev.com/about/

http://www.trevipedia.net/index.php?title=Main_Page

Built at UniSA, finished the 2010/2011 around the world Zero Race. 

Good luck with the project


----------



## arduss (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm very greatful to you, your links and advices very useful for me. Thanks a lot


----------

